# 20 rep squat program...Opinions please



## MeatheadSam (May 21, 2009)

I'm going to do this after my current program is ended in 5 weeks. I'm throwing my own flair into it.

My current program will leave me with a 1 rep squat max in the 425-450 range.

Opinions please...My goal is to end with a 20 rep set with 335 in the squats, and to have well balanced upper body power.

Monday:
Warmup, bar, 135, 20 SQ rep set.
Pullovers
BP 3 sets
Barbell rows 3 sets

Wednesday:
Warmup, bar, 135, 20 rep set.
Pullovers
Incline press 3 sets
Pullups 3 sets

Friday:
Warmup, bar, 135, 20 rep set.
Pullovers
Dips 3 sets
Inverted rows 3 sets

Tues, thurs, sat, sun, all rest days or light cardio work.


----------



## Perdido (May 21, 2009)

I'm no expert but I see no logic to that program.


----------



## vader (May 21, 2009)

hey if you end up ith 20 reps at 335 in the squat then more power to ya. I can do 315 for 15 and it nearly kills me


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2009)

a) that program makes no sense.

b) 335x20 will most likely not lead up to a 425-450 one rep max.  They are to dissimilar.

patrick


----------



## MeatheadSam (May 22, 2009)

P-funk said:


> a) that program makes no sense.
> 
> b) 335x20 will most likely not lead up to a 425-450 one rep max.  They are to dissimilar.
> 
> patrick



You misunderstood the post. I'm currently on a str cycle that should result in at least a 425 max. currently squatting 365 for 6 reps. the program ends in 5 weeks where I will take a week off and then do the 20 reps squat program. The object of the 20 rep squat program is to stimulate growth and increase my leg endurance.

The 20 rep program is a hybrid of one that has been used for ages. I changed the exercises which follow the squats in an attempt to round out the upper body work.

With that said what does not make sense and what would you recommend that would help it to make more sense. Just telling me it does not make sense is of little help. Please elaborate.


----------



## MeatheadSam (May 22, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I'm no expert but I see no logic to that program.



Any specific suggestions or experience with this type of program that you can offer?


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2009)

You are attempting to squat a max set of 20 three days a week.  That does not make sense.  20-rep squatting, doing breathing squats, is incredibly taxing on the body.  That is why Dr. Ken and Randell Strossen (the author of super squats) say to peform the workout once every three-four days (so twice a week).

Since when does performing 20 reps increase leg endurance?  The time it takes to complete the set is to short to enhance aerobic metabolism (if this is what you are talking about).

Is 20-reps to all out failure needed for growth?  Form suffers like crazy during a 20-rep max effort squat.  Don't the risks out weigh the rewards?  can't we stimulate growth a different way?  Since you are wanting to do the program, will you be drinking a gallon of milk a day, as the book recommends, in order to gain size?


patrick


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2009)

I think it was 'moomba that got me turned onto a rather sadistic and sick workout.
You take a weight that you can do for 10 reps...but you do 20. Pretty much praying for death by the end of it. Think I saw God.
I was wiped out. Also believe that you aren't supposed to do that too often. Say..maybe once a month as a switch up...shock-n-awe to the muscles?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I think it was 'moomba that got me turned onto a rather sadistic and sick workout.
> You take a weight that you can do for 10 reps...but you do 20. Pretty much praying for death by the end of it. Think I saw God.
> I was wiped out. Also believe that you aren't supposed to do that too often. Say..maybe once a month as a switch up...shock-n-awe to the muscles?



Hey ......one of my favorite exercises   You are right B.  I started with a weight that I could do 10 times then added 1 or 2 reps per week.  I made it to 26 reps before I failed (so it took about 3 months).   I also only squated one set, once a week (so it HAD to be a good set).  I did a Deads and lunges also but at a low frequency earlier in the week.  I probably only did 5-6 sets for legs for the week.  The goal was to improve "the squat" every week.   It's great for motivation!

Good luck.


----------



## MeatheadSam (May 22, 2009)

P-funk said:


> You are attempting to squat a max set of 20 three days a week.  That does not make sense.  20-rep squatting, doing breathing squats, is incredibly taxing on the body.  That is why Dr. Ken and Randell Strossen (the author of super squats) say to peform the workout once every three-four days (so twice a week).
> 
> Since when does performing 20 reps increase leg endurance?  The time it takes to complete the set is to short to enhance aerobic metabolism (if this is what you are talking about).
> 
> ...




This is what i'm looking for. The resources I've found on the web obviously do not get into the details enough. I'll look for Dr Ken's article/book and learn more beofre forming my final plan.

As with everything I've done in my exercise history this is a trial run and we will see what the results are.

I fully understand the brutality, and am certainly not convinced 3 times per week is possible. All my curerent info came form a few different web sources.

BTW, I actually love milk so the gallon a day will be no prob...

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Kevsworld (May 22, 2009)

Seems you are light on volume for upper body.


----------



## Nate K (May 22, 2009)

If I took a weight that I could do 10 reps I wouldn't be able to do 11...or 20... and i'm def. not able to add reps to a 10 rep max week after week.


----------

